# Funny prank video! (The treasure chest)



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hilarious video, I think they sent in to Ellen.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty original. Good thing no one tried to steal it!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> That was pretty original. Good thing no one tried to steal it!


Other than all the guys that rushed in on the box when they opened it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

manysteps said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > That was pretty original. Good thing no one tried to steal it!
> ...


Sorry, i meant after it was burried


----------

